# Anybody Got a John Deere 2305 tractor?



## mhyme71 (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought a jd 2305 last year from a friends dad who was getting a divorce. I love this tractor and have no complaints other than i wish it had a little bigger tires. I was wondering if anybody has done any skidding with these tractors. I was thinking about buying a boom pole for the 3 point and try dragging them out that way. Or just hook a chain over the drawbar to the hitch point and choke logs. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Junkfxr (Feb 17, 2011)

When you start pulling logs with that size tractor, especially with a boom pole, you'll find out real quick how light it is. If a log gets away from you and starts sliding or rolling, like on an off camber, all you can do is hold on and pray. There is a tractor forum where there is a lot of discussion on skidding with tractors and a lot of good advice and ideas.


----------



## dellwas (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got one, just bought it two weeks ago, as a matter of fact. Check out mytractorforum.com, or tractorbynet.com. Can't remember which one, but there are pics of someone skidding out some fairly large logs with one. Mind you it's in a flat field with no obstructions. 

The trannie filter and fan are exposed on the 2305, and there are lots of reports of damage to both the filter and fan. Aftermarket skid plates and fan screens are available. Tractorbynet actually has a homemade skid plate in the fabrication section with measurements, that I intend on building....


----------



## John R (Feb 17, 2011)

If the log weighs much more than 3 or 4 hundred pounds it won't happen.
As stated above this tractor is to light for that kind of work.
I have a Kubota 2350 witch is the same size as your JD and use it for mowing and snow removal with a front snow blower.
For dragging logs I use a 4310 JD and that's minimal at best.
The 2305 has a lot of power, it's just not heavy enough for that kind of work.


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 17, 2011)

dellwas said:


> .
> 
> 
> The trannie filter and fan are exposed on the 2305, and there are lots of reports of damage to both the filter and fan. Aftermarket skid plates and fan screens are available. Tractorbynet actually has a homemade skid plate in the fabrication section with measurements, that I intend on building....



I have a 2305

The tractory forum is an excellent resource.

I agree with the comments on the vunerable plastic cooling fan for the transmission and location of the filter for work in the woods without a shielf in place. I am never in the woods with mine and have a 62" deck on most of the time which wil protect this area.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 17, 2011)

From personal experience I can tell you that a 3 point boom pole will just fold up if you attempt to go lifting logs with it. Another consideration is that the the boom will extend 4-5 feet behind the tractor and the lift point is very high, leading to stability issues on the tractor.

When pulling, you want to be low and close to the tractor drawbar. If you look closely in this picture you will see what a 2' oak log did to this boom pole.


----------



## stint (Feb 17, 2011)

Just a suggestion from an old farmer

Please do some research and inform yourself about the milli-seconds it takes for tractors to flip on top of driver when using as you say...... "a chain on the drawbar to drag logs"

Regards


----------



## Steveguy (Feb 18, 2011)

On the other hand, if you disregard the naysayers, and have realistic expectations, you can do some skidding with CUT's. (compact utility tractors) Utilizing a skidding arch, either a pull type one or a small three point one, you can move a lot of wood. You need to be looking at some of the pull type arches made for 4 wheel atv and compact tractor use. Again , the tractor by net site has info if you search. My Kubota BX1800 can pull quite a bit, although it has fluid in the rear tires for more traction and a loader on it that helps counter balance loads on the threepoint hitch. I agree with the others on the vulnerability of the underside of these machines. Use it within reason and it will do a lot of work for you, just don't expect the performance of a full size log skidder.


----------



## Steveguy (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a home made arch that looks good.


View attachment 172786


----------



## captjack (Feb 18, 2011)

I use an old kubota L235 - the thing with tractors is weight not so much HP - The 2305 is only 1500lbs - add a loader and some fluid in the tires and you might get a little better logging tractor.

Mine has 12.4x24 R1 ag tires on the rear and they are filled and I have a loader. 

The advantage of these small tractors is that they can get into the woods and move around a lot better than a bigger ag tractor with a cab - the cabs are nice but you will only bust out a window one time !! Then its parked.

I would fill the tires and add weight to the front and have fun just know when to say when !


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 18, 2011)

stint said:


> Just a suggestion from an old farmer
> 
> Please do some research and inform yourself about the milli-seconds it takes for tractors to flip on top of driver when using as you say...... "a chain on the drawbar to drag logs"
> 
> Regards


 
:agree2: +1000


----------



## fubar2 (Feb 18, 2011)

These guys ain't lying on the boom pole. With one of them you will be amazed at how light your front end got all of a sudden.


----------



## Ed*L (Feb 18, 2011)

We have an older 955 Deere, a little larger than yours, not by much. I've used a homemade version of this: Flexpoint Adapter Turns Your 3-Point Hitch into Versatile 2in. Receiver, Model# FPHS-1 | 3-Point Hitch Adapters | Northern Tool + Equipment 

I used a pintle hitch, but a ball would work. For smaller logs it works fine. You just need enough lift to keep the end of the log off the ground.

Ed


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 19, 2011)

I made one of those,and thats what I use with my 8N


----------



## rancher2 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a Agco that is about the same size as your 2305 is. I have added 300 pounds of weight to the front because the three point will lift enough to get you in trouble. Like some have said I also have a hitch I made that goes on the three point I use for moving trailers around. You could use a chain and hook one end of a log to the hitch and lift it and skid it that way. Be careful and get use to what you and the tractor can do.


----------

